# Deer jerky?



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you make jerky of of a cut that has benn frozen for a week or so? And what are some good mixes?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes you can. 2 recepies.
(1) I use half soy sauce and half w.shire sauce. Add red pepper flakes. Let marinate at least 24 hours
(2)Buy a bottle of "Tiger Sauce" in groc. store. Let marinate at leat 24 hours
The key to making jerky is to try and cut all meat into pieces that are of the same size and thickness.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Along with what Bocefus recommended in #1, (those are good base ingredients) I prefer strong flavors in jerky. In my opinion, you can never add too much garlic, and I also like some minced jalapeno or serrano peppers, along with black pepper. You can add in a bit of honey, to give a nice sweet balance.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

King Fish, here's one I picked off this board last year and will try this year.

1# sliced deer/beef
1 TSP salt
1 TSP ground ginger
1 TBSP brown sugar
1/4 TSP black pepper
1/8 RSP cayenne pepper
1/4 cup Pineapple juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce

1 to 2 days in marinade.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thansk guys, im gonna try em all


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> Can you make jerky of of a cut that has benn frozen for a week or so? And what are some good mixes?


I've made it from frozen and fresh and couldn't tell the difference between the two. Actually, I've seen recommendations that you freeze venison before making jerky to kill off any parasites.

The biggest problem I have making jerky is that I eat it almost as quick as I can dry it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I have made it several times and always used a commercial kit. It has always come out really good. This year, I think I'll use one of my creation, just not decided what. Have tried many parts of the deer, but the back strap always comes out the very best. Much better than any other cut. 
Bill:fishing:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bstarling said:


> Have tried many parts of the deer, but the back strap always comes out the very best. Much better than any other cut.


Bill - I'm not so sure the backstrap makes the best cut of jerky, as it turns into hard little medallions when dried, if fully cured. That is one of the very best cuts for the grill - almost seems a waste to put it into jerky. Obviously, it's your deer, but are you sure you wouldn't rather serve that up as an entree? 

Top rear quarter, cut across the grain is typically jerky meat...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, the rear cuts against the grain, wont be the toughest in the world, when cut with the grain can be a little tough. The backstrap is saved for the grill, the skillet, or the biscuts and gravy


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I normally don't dry mine to the point of hardness, somewhat tough yes, but the strap does work nicely. I'm the only one in the house that eats venison so I don't load up much on the meat. I do save a back strap or two to make very nice steaks. Medium rare, they are wonderful. Can't get the wife to even look at em. Funny thing is that she used to run a slaughter plant! Go figure, but that's how it is. 

Bill


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 lbs lean beef (flank, round, sirloin tip, london broil)
1 cup of catsup
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp worcestershire sauce
2 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cracked pepper
1 dash of hot sauce

Cut beef into 1/2 inch thick strips. Combine all marinade ingredients in a large glass bowl or baking dish. Ad strips of beef and cover and chill overnight. Drain. Dry in dehudrator at 145 degs until pliable


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 beef flank steak trimmed
1/2 cup soy sauce
garlic salt
lemon pepper

Cut steak with grain into strips 1/4-1/2 inch thick. Toss with soy sauce. Arrange beef strips in a single layer on a wire rack placed on baking sheet. Sprinkle with garlic salt and lemon pepper. Place second rack over beef and flip over. remove top rack. Sprinkle again with seasonings. Bake at 140 in dehydrator or in slow oven as low as it can go for 6-8 hours.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

lbs flank steak
3/4 cup soy sauce
2 tbsp Hawaiian salt
1 1/2 tbsp sugar
1 clove of minced garlic
1 piece of crushed ginger
1 crushed red chili pepper

cut beef into 1 1/3 inch strips. Combine all other ingredients and marinate beef overnight. If you have a drying box, place meat in thge sun for two days bringing it in at night. if drying in an oven set at 175 dgs. Place on racks and dry for 7 hours.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 small bottle hot sauce
1/8 cup lemon juice
10 oz worcestershire sauce
6 ooz soy sauce
1/8 cup caynne pepper
1/2 small bottle onion salt
1/2 small bottle liquid smoke

Mix all ingredients and marinate 24-30 hrs. dehydrate in dehydrator or a 150 deg oven until pliable.

This is for a large batch


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 lbs flank steak or london broil
1/2 cup soy sauce
4 1/2 tbsp honey
4 1/2 tbsp dry sherry
6 cloves of garlic minced
1 1/2 tbsp minced ginger
1 1/2 tbsp sesame oil
1 1/2 tbsp crushed red pepper
dash of white pepper

Cut meat into strips. Transfer to shallow pan. Combine marinade ingredients and rub thoroughly into meat. arrange meat on racks and let dry at cool room temp overnight. (DO NOT CHILL). Pre heat oven to 250 degs and line two baking sheets with foil and set wire racks on top of each. Arrange meat on racks in single layer. bake 30 mins. reduce heat to 175 degs and continue drying for another 40 mins. Meat should be browned not burned. Let stand at room temp over night. You can brush with sesame oil for extra flavor.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That should have been "1/8 [TSP] of cayenne pepper" instead of RSP.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Try turning those backstraps into filet mignon. If you have any leftovers you can drizzle a little barbecue sauce on them and reheat quickly in the microwave.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

bstarling said:


> I have made it several times and always used a commercial kit. It has always come out really good. This year, I think I'll use one of my creation, just not decided what. Have tried many parts of the deer, but the back strap always comes out the very best. Much better than any other cut.
> Bill:fishing:


Good God Man ... using tenderloins for Jerky ... cut you off a chunk and wrap it in bacon and grill/smoke it, flour it and simmer it, do a roast with it ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

speaking of the biscuits and gravy we have our hind quarters smoked and chipped and throw that in some gravy over buscuits,


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want quick and easy, I found this stuff called Game Marinade by Allegro. They make several different flavors, and all work well on venison as well as beef.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

bump


----------

